# rediculessness



## semicircle (Jan 11, 2016)

They think you're so stupid they say it will drum up business will they cut 20% of our pay so that means what used to pay us 800 now only pays us 6:40 what used to pass a thousand now in pesos 800 so you have to work that hard to make 200 less and then from that point on you have to work that much harder to work another 200 just to get you to even so in all actuality how much extra are you getting we need to boycott we need to have one day where we don't work none of us


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Not only did Travis steal your wages, he stole your punctuation too. That bastard.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

semicircle said:


> They think you're so stupid they say it will drum up business will they cut 20% of our pay so that means what used to pay us 800 now only pays us 6:40 what used to pass a thousand now in pesos 800 so you have to work that hard to make 200 less and then from that point on you have to work that much harder to work another 200 just to get you to even so in all actuality how much extra are you getting we need to boycott we need to have one day where we don't work none of us


Pesos ???? in NJ ???? Huh ?????


----------

